# Choctawhatchee River



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Went on the river this morning and fished the upper end, Crews lake and Calford lake. I caught 5 keeper bass on bubble gum zoom the switched to the flyrod to prospect for bream since there were several water bugs out. Wound up with 15 pretty good eating size bream. Want be long till the fly fishing is gonna be just right.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fly fishing on the river for bream and bass...nothing better in my opinion. Whats your favorite bugs?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I always have good luck with the fishhead the blue gill special. When the may flies turn up I like a bug called a wildcat.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea the wildcat works good on yellow river too...have you tried boogle bugs they make great flies a little high $ but very durable and they catch fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

LRDD ....where do you find the 'wildcat' bugs. Been looking for one, chartruse color, but can't find them around DeFuniak.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> LRDD ....where do you find the 'wildcat' bugs. Been looking for one, chartruse color, but can't find them around DeFuniak.


 J.B., if you got a pic I'll check around up here. I picked up some good lookin bugs at Sun Jammers(pcb) last year.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Donald, good to hear from you. The one I like is the wildcat chartruse. Can't find them around here so I order them from www.breambugs.com, but the are out of this color. There are some locally made bugs at the Bruce store made by a guy over around Wewa I think. They are good too. I think SunJammers carries these... Bad Boy is the name.

Headed down to a dune lake in a couple of hours to fish with a friend with house on the lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Donald, good to hear from you. The one I like is the wildcat chartruse. Can't find them around here so I order them from www.breambugs.com, but the are out of this color. There are some locally made bugs at the Bruce store made by a guy over around Wewa I think. They are good too. I think SunJammers carries these... Bad Boy is the name.

Headed down to a dune lake in a couple of hours to fish with a friend with house on the lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooops. The Wildcat is made by Accado. Just found out from breambugs.com the company is out of business. They made very good quality flies. If you see any in a store and like them better get all you can since there won't be any more.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Oooops. The Wildcat is made by Accado. Just found out from breambugs.com the company is out of business. They made very good quality flies. If you see any in a store and like them better get all you can since there won't be any more.


wow accardo is going out of business that sucks...their is my go to brand. Hey fishwalton they sell wildcat flies at JJ's in milligan, plus other accardo flies.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on JJ's. It's out of the way for me but when I'm over there will stop by. Was there a couple of weeks ago and they have a very good stock of tackle and very well displayed.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Accardo is going out of buisness, but there is a fly maker in Wewa that is making a lot of the same bug they made. Copleland's in Freeport carries them, or is going to start carrying them. I will stop by tomrow and check for you.


I went and bass fished the river again today and the bass bite was good, not any monsters buy good numbers. Today I caught about everything on Junebug colored curly tail zoom worms and baby bass colored zoom flukes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a very nice catch LRDD. I'm headed down to Dear River tomorrow afternoon. The ramp has been closed off for a couple of months while the county upgraded the site. It reopend a few days ago. 

I'm aware of "bad boy" out of Wewa. His baits are sold at the Bruce store, not sure about Copeland. I have several of them.


----------

